

Ungit: New git ui that makes you understand git - agumonkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkBVAi3oKvo

======
SkyMarshal
This is brilliant, especially for people just starting with git. It turns your
everyday work into a graphical git tutorial. Especially, being able to see
things like rebase visually is huge.

